

Ideas for your next web app? - shubhamharnal
http://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis/

======
chime
I was kinda disappointed <http://wappr.com/> didn't take off like this has. I
found about it via HN a few months ago. Of course, for things like this
community plays a huge role. Another site I like for ideas is:
<http://www.halfbakery.com/>

On a slight tangent, for the past month or so I've begun making a list of all
the random ideas that pop into my head or get suggested by others. My old-self
would guard this list to death but having been on HN for years, I realize
sharing ideas is often better. Here's my list of every idea that interests me:
[http://bulletxt.zetabee.com/share?n=1548888784&h=SHdydmJ...](http://bulletxt.zetabee.com/share?n=1548888784&h=SHdydmJXeWJHa25sbEtVSnJvcG9Wdz09)
\- it is in no specific order other than small/medium/large to denote the
expected effort I think a project will take.

I'm very optimistic that now that I have a real list, I will be more easily
able to check some of those off. Do others here on HN maintain similar lists
of apps/projects that you want do some day?

~~~
antester
I like the idea of sharing todo lists, and if you don't mind some commentary
on your list...

It's clear that some of those are just thoughts you have bouncing around, and
are not very well fleshed out on your list. Or in other words, I read them on
your list, and I'm not sure what you are trying to propose as a project.

I think some of the projects that you have marked "small" could easily become
large projects if not careful!

And, I think the screenshot web page is a good idea! Would you be offended if
someone else did that? (I probably won't, but I still think it's a good idea.)
This is one of those cases where registering the domain name (I checked) might
be a good idea, if you would get offended by someone taking that idea, at
least force them to choose a new name.

~~~
chime
Thanks for your commentary. This is exactly why I feel it is such a good thing
to share one's ideas openly. I agree these are not concrete ideas - they are
more of a reminder for me next time I'm looking for a project. E.g. "sound-gen
in flash" is basically to remind me that it is now possible to synthesize
audio in Flash dynamically. You can fill an array with 44,100 bytes (0-255)
and it will play that for one second. This would be a very logical extension
of my research project: <http://chir.ag/493> and <http://chir.ag/493/water/>
that was done using a Java Applet. I figure Flash work pretty well for stuff
like this too.

I have absolutely no problems with anyone else making these apps or buying the
domain names including screenshotnow.com. In fact I expect others to either
make these apps or completely obsolete them by making other things that work
even better. I move things down to the 'baked' section once I find something
has been already made well. E.g. I wanted to make an equation
solver/calculator-creator using JSMath. It would let anyone with very basic
math skills to create say, a mortgage calculator using simple formulas. Then
anyone could fill in the variables to get the answer. And you could share your
calculators with others. One day I found this:
[http://my.instacalc.com/calc/429c5824467344b29f3dbdb57c58498...](http://my.instacalc.com/calc/429c5824467344b29f3dbdb57c584983)
and it does almost exactly what I wanted to do (though I would have a
different/nicer UI).

------
fjabre
And they say ideas are a dime a dozen.. Yeah they are.. but good ideas are
not..

It's all about execution right? Not exactly. As this list proves: good ideas
are hard to find, don't like to be let out of their secret boxes and don't
exactly grow on trees.

So no.. it isn't all about execution as so many people have said on this
board.. It may be that through execution you come to refine the original idea
but to make something people want you need a good idea + good execution.

~~~
eagleal
Agreed. I never implement ideas by others, like "I want X" ideas. I prefer to
experience the problem I'm trying to solve, and the solve it. I'm my own
costumer.

~~~
dunstad
>>I'm my own costumer.

Would you mind posting some designs? I'm always interested in seeing others'
ingenuity in the clothing industry. (/pun)

------
matt1
_A travel website where you enter the date and the amount of money you have to
spend on a ticket, and it tells you all the places you can go._

Isn't there a YC-backed startup that does this? I seem to recall meeting one
of the founders at one of the parties after last year's Startup School, but I
can't remember the company's name for the life of me.

~~~
PanMan
<http://www.qfly.nl/en> does this in Europe.

------
arethuza
What about generalizing the "Baker Street" app so that you can tag _any_ place
with music or audio? :-)

------
NEPatriot
I like the app for the wife/gf - the guy wants to call it INag. Basically an
app that lets the wife/gf assign tasks to get things done.

~~~
keefe
I have friends that use google calendar for this.

